# Looking for advice with a 1 year old who is becoming dominant and aggressive.



## LucyintheSky (Oct 28, 2012)

We got Lucy when she was about 8 weeks old. She was well socialized and has always done well when we take her to the dog park. She has never shown any signs of aggression around people, and when she is leashed she never acts aggressively towards other dogs. Over all she is a very well behaved dog, we have gone through Intermediate training and are continuing on to Advanced. 

Lucy turned 1 year in July of this year and that is when we started having problems with her acting aggressive towards other dogs when we take her to the park. At first it was with small dogs who instigated by barking or biting at her and then she would retaliate but over the last two months now it is at the point where there are a few things that seem to set her off. I can't trust her almost at all around little dogs because if they act aggressive towards her at all it leads to a fight, and if a game of "chase" starts up she gets all worked up and that ends in a fight. And it's no longer only limited to small dogs now it's any dog that is smaller than she is or just more submissive. It seems like she does ok until she gets overly excited, and then when play becomes too rough she lashes out. It's particularly bad when we first get to the park so I've been taking her for a walk alone when we first arrive to get out that initial burst of energy and that usually helps. At first when she got into a fight I would get her away and put her in a down stay. Lately if it happens I've just been leaving the park with her. 

Unfortunately, we currently live in an apartment. This is not ideal however it is temporary. But we literally take her to the park every day, along with lots of other exercise throughout the day besides the park. Her increasingly dominant behavior and aggression towards other dogs when off leash is scary and embarrassing. I have spoken with Lucy's training instructor about the issue and her advice is to keep doing what I'm doing but I feel like it's not enough. I would really appreciate some advice on this issue and how to proceed from here.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

My only advice would be to stop taking her to the park.. Because all that's doing is reinforcing her negative behavior..

Keep up with her obedience training and find other outlets for her to burn her energy off..


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Agree with stop with the park - assuming this is a dog park...

I'm not a fan of dog parks, and GSDs aren't good dog park candidates especially as they start maturing. 

Lucy doesn't have to like other dogs, but she does need to ignore them. I would say up her ob training, no dog park, and for off leash play once her recall is solid, be creative - maybe a local school training field/playground. I like to take advantage of the playgrounds because of the equipment. Gives Woolf different things to climb on, over and under.


----------



## Freddy Dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Maybe your GSD is seeing herself as the dominant pack leader. You might have to be more assertive so your GSD sees you as the pack leader. When I'm out with my large male GSD if a dog barks or gets a bit unruly he looks to me to sort out the situation. I also have had Freddy since 8 weeks old and trained him myself so i can only tell you what I have learned, and that's to always reinforce good behavior with treats, hugs or whatever it is you do. For bad behavior e.g barking at other dogs a good firm no should suffice.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi!
Without actually seeing the dog, it's hard to tell you what exactly is going on.

I'm not a fan or dog parks (or public parks) either. 

I also don't let my dogs off leash without good recall, especially in a public area.
Too much liability there, IMO.
(You stated that when she's leashed, she is not dog reactive. Maybe you should keep her leashed? 
That could solve the problem?)


The only advice I can give is to keep training and maybe have the dogs behavior evaluated by someone who can actually see the dog.

JMO, Kat


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My suggestion is to also keep her out of the loose dog park area.

Sounds to me, like, all these dogs that have been 'rushing' her , that behavior, is now putting her on the defense, "i'm gonna get you before you get me".

RUDE dog behavior! Think about it, what would you do if someone kept getting in your face yelling in your face? 

If you want her to interact with other dogs, find a nice calm non confrontational one.

I think by continuing to expose her to dogs that are 'rude', are probably making her 'rude' in return.

Dogs don't "need" doggie friends altho it's nice to have a few to let them enjoy playing with each other.

My GSD's, have/had their circle of doggie friends and that was it, they were/are not real interested in strange dogs, and if one comes flying up into their face / space, barking, they are going to react.


----------



## LucyintheSky (Oct 28, 2012)

G-burg said:


> My only advice would be to stop taking her to the park.. Because all that's doing is reinforcing her negative behavior..
> 
> Keep up with her obedience training and find other outlets for her to burn her energy off..


Thank you for the advice. Everyone seems to agree that stopping taking her to the park is the best option. My biggest concern is that since we live in an apartment right now bringing her to the dog park is primary outlet that we have for her. I take her for jogs, and my husband takes her with him on bike rides, we go on hikes on the weekends but none of that by itself is enough o adequately tire her out. Also is it possible that by cutting out the dog park completely her behavior could get worse by not being socialized? For example if we stop the park for a few weeks then return could her behavior worsen?

If not bringing her to the park is the only option then that's what we'll have to do because I'm not willing to have a dog who is behaviorally unsafe. I am just worried about making sure she gets the proper amount of exercise, and I would like to try and find the root of the problem and fix it if possible. Someone else mentioned that she might not see me as the pack leader. Is there training that I could be doing with her to assert my self as such?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Are you required to have your dog off leash at the dog park?


----------



## LucyintheSky (Oct 28, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Are you required to have your dog off leash at the dog park?


No it isn't required. However keeping her on the leash doesn't seem to get her any real exercise. I've tried keeping her on it when we first arrive and allowing her to greet everyone and then taking her off but that doesn't solve the issue of her getting worked up and then playing too aggressively.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

What does she do for exercise at the dog park? Does she chase a ball? I agree with Twyla about getting creative for off-leash places. I stopped going to the dog park for different reasons but had similar worries like you that my dog wouldn't get to burn off energy. We now go to off leash trails and I take a ball with me and throw the ball as we go. In the early mornings there aren't many people at all. Not sure if that's an option for you, otherwise empty soccer & baseball fields are great too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LucyintheSky (Oct 28, 2012)

The park that we usually go to has a play area, and then off leash trails. Since this began what we've started doing is walking along the trails first where there are few dogs and she does really well. We play fetch with her ball and frisbee in the open area and when she is calm and gotten some exercise she 'normally' plays well with other big dogs. We have a few regular parks (not off leash) with open areas I could take her to and I think I could take her to the off leash park and only take her on the trails and avoid the open play area. 

I was reading another post where people were suggesting that the owner read a book called New Better Behavior in Dogs by Bill Campbell. They were suggesting doing basically a "Doggy Bootcamp" where all privileges were taken away from the dog and they were restricted to the bare essentials, food water ect. No eye contact, no special bed, no toys for two weeks while working on the dogs training. I haven't done any more research into the topic but I'm curious if anyone has experience with this method for working on dominance issues? Could this be an appropriate way to approach Lucy's aggression/dominance?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

The same thing happened to both my dogs when they hit 1-1.5 years old. I no longer allow them off leash around dogs they don't know really well. I just manage the situation. I too live in an apartment building so as long as I can be in the elevator and walk by other dogs on leash without incident then I'm o.k. with that. It's not an issue for me that I can't let them off leash around strange dogs.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I have the same problem, apartment and no yard. Except that you're in a better position, I can't jog, I'm a chain smoker. 

Every single freaking day I find myself back at the park, it's insanity. I can't give up the hope of exercise. He's already on a long leash in the park, so not much exercise left but I'm afraid to commit to walking the streets for 2-3 hours, I feel that he needs much more than that. 


I don't have any solutions, just wanted to say I understand your situation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LucyintheSky said:


> No it isn't required. However keeping her on the leash doesn't seem to get her any real exercise. I've tried keeping her on it when we first arrive and allowing her to greet everyone and then taking her off but that doesn't solve the issue of her getting worked up and then playing too aggressively.


Start thinking outside the box. Use this as a training opportunity. If it were me......I'd purchase a 50' line. (You can get them on line at tracking sites). Since I had no other avenues to work my dog besides the park - I try to go during hours when there aren't that many dogs there (but still keeping safety #1). 

I'd keep my dog on the line. I'd work my dog - play with my dog - allow my dog to run and sniff. But I'd stay away from other dogs. It's not important to have a dog who wants to be every dog's friend. I'd work on ignoring other dogs. I'd be more fun then other dogs. I'd do what ever it took to make my dog think I am SHE WHO IS WONDERFUL. Either with high value treats or high value toys. Or cart wheels. Or jumping up and down. Or rolling on the ground. Anything to keep my dog focused on me. 

I'd work on recall - making it super fun. I'd work on recall. I'd work on recall. And then when I'm done, I'd work on recall. Always being fun and entertaining. If my dog fails to recall - it's MY fault. Not my dogs. 

If Fido came wandering up to me and my dog - I'd shorten my lead (leaving the drag behind me so it isn't in the way) and ignore the other dog - keep my dog's attention on me. WHAT EVER IT TAKES! I wouldn't panic - or shout - or do anything to make my dog think this intruder means anything to me but something to be ignored. 

I WOULDN'T bring my dog to me and hold it while Fido comes to us. I wouldn't want my dog to think for a moment that Fido needs to be focused on. UNLESS Fido is being aggressive - then all bets are off and I need to react to protect my dog. 

If I'm at the park and the park becomes flooded with other dogs - I'd call it a day.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lilie said:


> I WOULDN'T bring my dog to me and hold it while Fido comes to us. I wouldn't want my dog to think for a moment that Fido needs to be focused on. UNLESS Fido is being aggressive - then all bets are off and I need to react to protect my dog.


this is exactly what i do and i'm sure it's wrong.

what would YOU do? assuming you know that your dog WILL bark and lunge at the dog and you can't always get his attention?

i really don't want to leave the park, there are only 7 dogs there AT MOST, ant they're always 50-70 feel from us but sometimes some walk by.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

lalachka said:


> this is exactly what i do and i'm sure it's wrong.
> 
> what would YOU do? assuming you know that your dog WILL bark and lunge at the dog and you can't always get his attention?
> 
> i really don't want to leave the park, there are only 7 dogs there AT MOST, ant they're always 50-70 feel from us but sometimes some walk by.


Your dog follows you. If you see a dog coming to you and you panic and grab your dog - your dog thinks the thing to do is panic. The source coming is a threat to be afraid of. You justify that by your reaction. 

When you have a reactive dog (good or bad) you have to double your efforts to be aware of your surroundings. You want your dog to focus on YOU. You don't want to get frustrated because you have tons of distractions (dogs..people...new surroundings etc.) so you want to reward EVERY time your dog gives you that focus. And NEVER correct, re-direct. 

So if your dog is food driven. Find a high value treat that you only use for the park. (I don't go to parks, but I use string cheese when working.) At home teach your dog "Look!" Hold a few small peices of cheese in your mouth. Tell your pup to "Look!" the moment it looks at your face spit the cheese at it. (wait for it to pick it off the floor the first few times....) Play the 'Look' game over and over and over. Always treat. Always treat. Then start adding distractions...walking down the road.."Look!" spit the cheese. Look is one of the easiest things to teach and (for me) one of the most useful ways to break bad focus. 

You can use "Look!" to break the focus of dog in the park. But you can't just break the focus - you have to give your dog something else to do. So - Fido comes running up - you see Fido - you tell your pup "Look!" your pup looks at you, you reward and then squeak a toy or run backwards (Good Boy! Good Boy!!!) and take up your leash. 

If Fido comes into your space (and it will, you are at a park) you try to keep your dog focused on you. Ignore Fido. Don't panic if Fido is crowding your and getting into your space - you are training your dog to ignore. Not to react. Correcting your dog to not focus on you is teaching your dog bad things happen when strange dogs come up.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

thank you))) 

i don't correct him (i know he's not doing it do be malicious), i just hold him and stand there like an idiot, frozen.

i try teaching focus and the problem i'm having is he looks away when i'm giving him a treat, he's looking at my hands.

here's what i do, i stand there and watch him, every time he looks at me i say YES and treat. the problem is that i'm aiming for continuous focus, like i want him to look for a minute or 2 but me treating him is breaking the focus.

i've read that giving treats with your mouth helps with not breaking focus because he's looking at your mouth but then he still has to not only break focus but then go and find the treat.


thank you for the suggestion below, that's another thing i do, even if i get him to focus on me for a second i don't do anything else so he goes back to barking. thank you very much!!



> You can use "Look!" to break the focus of dog in the park. But you can't just break the focus - you have to give your dog something else to do


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

i do everything wrong it seems like, how will he even come back from all the mistakes i'm making?
does everyone mess up their first dog?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

lalachka said:


> i try teaching focus and the problem i'm having is he looks away when i'm giving him a treat, he's looking at my hands.
> 
> here's what i do, i stand there and watch him, every time he looks at me i say YES and treat. the problem is that i'm aiming for continuous focus, like i want him to look for a minute or 2 but me treating him is breaking the focus.


Don't ask for continuous focus. Your pup isn't ready for that. That is why you break focus (on a trigger) by saying "look!" then treat then re-direct. 

My GSD is 4 years old. He is not reactive. He ignores. Even for him, I would never ask him to stay focused on a 'Look' if another dog is coming for us - or is already in our space. As my boy is mature and ignores, I tell him 'Leave it' if he begins to focus on another dog. And then I give him something else to do. 

It would be like if you were watching a TV show. And I came up, took the changer and said "You can't watch that" and turned the TV off. What would your reaction be? But if I turned the channel and found something even better to watch, you'd stay interested in the TV and watch the new program.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Don't ask for continuous focus. Your pup isn't ready for that. That is why you break focus (on a trigger) by saying "look!" then treat then re-direct.
> 
> My GSD is 4 years old. He is not reactive. He ignores. Even for him, I would never ask him to stay focused on a 'Look' if another dog is coming for us - or is already in our space. As my boy is mature and ignores, I tell him 'Leave it' if he begins to focus on another dog. And then I give him something else to do.
> 
> It would be like if you were watching a TV show. And I came up, took the changer and said "You can't watch that" and turned the TV off. What would your reaction be? But if I turned the channel and found something even better to watch, you'd stay interested in the TV and watch the new program.


ohhh 
well this sounds much better, i can't wait for the park tonight so i can try this out


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

lalachka said:


> ohhh
> well this sounds much better, i can't wait for the park tonight so i can try this out


Don't expect anything from your pup. Reward for little improvements. Take baby steps. 

If you bring a toy - don't let the other dogs see the toy. Remember they'll get just as excited over it. 

Tonight, keep your dog on a leash. If you have to let him drag it behind him, so be it. But you want to make sure that if your dog starts to react you don't want to go into panic mode and try to catch him and stand there. Just grab the leash and talk all happy and silly and take him away from the distraction. The MOMENT he ignores the dog and looks at you (or even looks away from the other dog), THROW A PARTY!!! Don't worry what other people think. If they had trained dogs you wouldn't be having this problem. Reward EACH time your dog looks away from the trigger. 

Think of training from distractions. You won't get perfection. You may not even get 'good' for a while. It takes time.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Don't expect anything from your pup. Reward for little improvements. Take baby steps.
> 
> *If you bring a toy - don't let the other dogs see the toy. Remember they'll get just as excited over it.*
> 
> ...


he's always tethered to me at the waist on a 30' leash and will be for months, until he stop barking at people and dogs.

i know that i won't get perfection, or not even a GOOD tonight, i'm excited because i have a game plan. i get so frustrated because most time i don't know what to do and just stand there.


ETA i'm making every mistake in the book))))) i always have a backpack full of just his stuff, toys, treats. i'm rushed by all dogs at the park, they actually run from 50' away.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Dog parks turned out to have the potential for disaster for us and we completely stopped going. When the dogs there would chase our girl, she would stand her ground, barking and snapping, which was completely *not* her normal behavior with other dogs in any other situation. 

We believed it was only a matter of time before she actually bit another dog - so why set her up for failure? 

What changed was us. Walks were MUCH longer, with more focus asked for, more heeling, more mental stimulation (changing where we walked quite frequently), and praise and treats for ignoring dogs, bikes, walkers, joggers, etc. 

The upside? A nicely aloof dog in nearly every situation (although she is still pretty intolerant of little dogs that try to assert themselves) and the hubby and I both lost some weight!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunstreaked said:


> Dog parks turned out to have the potential for disaster for us and we completely stopped going. When the dogs there would chase our girl, she would stand her ground, barking and snapping, which was completely *not* her normal behavior with other dogs in any other situation.
> 
> We believed it was only a matter of time before she actually bit another dog - so why set her up for failure?
> 
> ...


i keep thinking more and more about deciding to just walk the hours. i'm afraid that it's not enough physical exercise, he needs to grow muscles on his legs, when he stands sometimes you can see that his back legs shake a little.


i'm just so afraid to say "no more park" and walk. that would mean he wouldn't get to run AT ALL


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

lalachka said:


> i keep thinking more and more about deciding to just walk the hours. i'm afraid that it's not enough physical exercise, he needs to grow muscles on his legs, when he stands sometimes you can see that his back legs shake a little.
> 
> i'm just so afraid to say "no more park" and walk. that would mean he wouldn't get to run AT ALL


Any lakes near you where he could swim? Any tennis courts where he could run inside the fence? How about going to the park at different times to see when the fewest dogs are there? 

If we were going to take her to our dog park, it would be at 5 or 6 AM or 9 PM, when the other dogs have gone home (our park has lights). 

We live near the intracoastal in South Florida and we take her there for about 3 hours every weekend. She retrieves her water toy and swims, runs on the beach back and forth practicing her recall, etc. She's pretty zonked for the rest of the day and a good portion of the next. 

We also bring her every day to my mom's (fenced back yard) where she chases a ball for about a solid hour. We also made her a flirt pole. 

Maybe if you expanded your area where you look for places to take your boy?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I go between 10pm and 2am, so there are only a few dogs there, never more than 7 and they're not all in the same spot. It's a big park so there's space for everyone. 

There rr tennis courts there, children playground (i go at night, no kids, so he gets to play), fountain, it's a very cool big park that's why I'm so attached to going there.

Basically this is the only place I can consistently take him to. Everything else would be like a once in a while trip. 

It's not as bad anymore, i stay in a spot by myself but sometimes dogs do pass by. He's on a long leash now, so his exercise is already limited. It's very hard doing anything with long leash, we both get caught in it.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

lalachka said:


> I go between 10pm and 2am, so there are only a few dogs there, never more than 7 and they're not all in the same spot. It's a big park so there's space for everyone.
> 
> There rr tennis courts there, children playground (i go at night, no kids, so he gets to play), fountain, it's a very cool big park that's why I'm so attached to going there.
> 
> ...


I think a lot of your issues will get so much better as your pup matures. We've seen such changes in Eva as she was approaching her second birthday and even more on her third. 

Sounds like you're trying all you can right now. Hopefully some other members will have ideas for you!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I got a million ideas already, thank you, everyone, and I'm trying them all. I'm really hoping it will get better but I'm afraid I messed him up forever. 

I just can't picture him passing a dog and not lunging. Hoping though.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, how did any dog owners survive before dog parks?? Lol, I personally think that dog parks should all be shut down.  I know some dogs are fine with it, but the risk isn't worth it to me. I mean, look at that recent post about the dog that had a terrible wound with a drain put in it. I think owners should get off their butts, take a walk, and stop expecting their dogs to be little humans that need other dog interactions and "friends." Lol. If you can't do that (get off your butt and go for a walk, run, bike ride, hike, etc..) get a breed that doesn't need as much stimulation and exercise. May be harsh, but I just think it's so silly.  I mean, it's great if my dogs get along with each other and maybe a friends dog. But I hate that the new expectation is that all dogs (even on a leashed walk!!) need to "say hi." Ugh, no they don't lol.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

are you talking to me? probably not because i don't go to a dog park and i don't want my dog to say hi to other dogs.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

lalachka said:


> are you talking to me? probably not because i don't go to a dog park and i don't want my dog to say hi to other dogs.


If I was talking to you I would have quoted you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

hey, this thread was started by LucyintheSky not Lalachka.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> hey, this thread was started by LucyintheSky not Lalachka.


But every thread is about Lala . ))))))))


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> I take her for jogs, and my husband takes her with him on bike rides, we go on hikes on the weekends but none of that by itself is enough o adequately tire her out. Also is it possible that by cutting out the dog park completely her behavior could get worse by not being socialized? For example if we stop the park for a few weeks then return could her behavior worsen?


If your truly jogging her, biking her and hiking her.. That should be plenty of exercise..

Socializing doesn't have to mean interacting with other dogs.. Especially other strange dogs.. Why keep setting your dog up to fail???

Work more on her obedience and teaching her how to focus on you.. Make yourself the center of your dogs attention.. All fun comes from you.. Not other dogs..

Like others have said.. Our dogs don't need to interact with other dogs, but they do need to learn how to behave appropriately around them.. 

You know, the damage may already be done with what you've exposed her to and have let her get away with.. I don't know.. I know how I would handle my own dogs in certain situations..

You said you have her in training classes? How is she with the other dogs there? What did they teach you to do if she reacts??


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

OP, every one of my GSDs have behaved differently around unfamiliar dogs. One loved some, one disliked all, one hated a few...and the jury's still out on how this little guy will turn out. The 2 that were iffy around other dogs _weren't_ the kind of dogs that belong in a dog park, and it sounds like yours is the same. But you have lots of other options for exercise, so why put your dog through it? It sounds like Lucy would be happier without the dog park playtime.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

DaniFani said:


> I mean, it's great if my dogs get along with each other and maybe a friends dog. But I hate that the new expectation is that all dogs (even on a leashed walk!!) need to "say hi." Ugh, no they don't lol.


I'm a snobby pet owner. I don't want my dogs saying hello to other dogs. Not just because of unwanted behaviors, but because of unwanted illness too. 

And....that would mean I'd have to acutally TALK to someone else. If I wanted to talk to someone I'd call them on my phone. 

Yep...I'm snobby.


----------



## LucyintheSky (Oct 28, 2012)

G-burg said:


> You said you have her in training classes? How is she with the other dogs there? What did they teach you to do if she reacts??


She does great with the other dogs in her class. There are small dogs and bigger dogs and she behaves beautifully. When we are off leash at the park seems to be the only time she has any issues, we haven't stopped going to the park because our instructor keeps saying to either stop the situation before it gets out of hand, or if it does then to take her away and put her in a down stay. We had been doing that but like I said we haven't seen much improvement. 

Thank you everyone for the advice. I've talked to my husband and we are going to take a break from the dog parks for awhile. Work on her training, her recall and trying to find other outlets for her. I never considered that she might just not enjoy being around other dogs. I always assumed it was healthy. However since the dog park does seem to be the only place we experience behavioral issues I suppose it makes the most sense to just stop taking her there. We'll see how she does! I really appreciate everyone's responses and I feel positive about where to go from here with Lucy's training.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Lilie said:


> I'm a snobby pet owner. I don't want my dogs saying hello to other dogs. Not just because of unwanted behaviors, but because of unwanted illness too.
> 
> And....that would mean I'd have to acutally TALK to someone else. If I wanted to talk to someone I'd call them on my phone.
> 
> Yep...I'm snobby.


Hahaha, and isn't that just ridiculous. I mean, people look at me like I am a complete jerk when I say, "no, I don't want my dog to say 'hi'." Lol


----------

